
Using an optimizing decompiler to reverse engineer an obfuscated program - adamnemecek
http://zneak.github.io/fcd/2016/02/21/csaw-wyvern.html
======
userbinator
Once the technology is sufficiently advanced, it would be interesting to
repeatedly decompile and recompile (using an optimising compiler) the same
code, to see if it reaches a fixed point or perhaps oscillates around one.

~~~
munin
it does, you can do this with mcsema today, with some restrictions. i.e. if
there are stack variables, it won't reach a fixed point because loads and
stores will blow up the size due to a stupid architectural decision. but if
everything is in registers, you'll reach a fixed point.

------
JoachimSchipper
This is interesting, but it's not clear that this tricky is more generally
useful - certainly, obfuscation that is actually integrated with the "real"
logic won't just disappear under optimization!

